# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Πως θα βγάλω το κοκατίλ έξω απο το κλουβί?

## Giorgos89

Οπως λεει και ο τιτλος θα ηθελα βοηθεια σχετικα με την κοκατιλινα μου και το πως θα την βγαλω εξω απο το κλουβι.
Εχουμε κανει μια πολυ καλη αρχη αφου σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα εχει μαθει να ανεβαινει στο χερι μου -τα μικροδαγκωματα δε λειπουν βεβαια- και με αυτο το τροπο να περναμε αρκετο χρονο.
Το θεμα ειναι πως ωσπου να την βγαλω απο το κλουβι προκειμενου να μην την στρεσαρω με κανει να απογοητευομαι.
Καθε μεσημερι ανοιγω την πορτα του κλουβιου και με ενα ξυλο προσπαθω να την βγαλω αλλα ματαια..Χτες εκανα ενα αλλο πειραμα που ειχε αποτελεσμα ωστοσο το θεωρω μαλλον λαθος αφου περναει αλλα πραγματα στο πουλι.Του εβγαλα την ταιστρα απο την εξωτερικη πλευρα του κλουβιου,μετα απο λιγη ωρα και αφου πεινασε βγηκε για να τσιμπησει και τοτε ανεβηκε στο χερι μου.Να σημειωσω πως πανω απο το κλουβι εχω φτιαξει ενα σταντ με σκαλα και ταιστρα αλλα ουτε κατα διαννοια δεν πηγαινει αν δεν την βαλω εγω.Ποιος ειναι ο σωστος και ενδεδειγμενος τροπος να βγαινει το πουλι απο το κλουβι χωρις να το αναγκαζω και να ανεβαινει στο σταντ;;;

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## alexandrosmp

Καλησπερα,εγω βεβαια εχω μπατζι αλλα ελπιζω να βοηθησω...Εχεις κανει οντως την αρχη με το αναβαινει στο χερι σου προσπαθησε λοιπον να βαλεις την αγαπημενη της τροφη στο χερι σου και να αρχισει να τρωει ειναι ενα δειγμα επιπλεον εμπιστοσυνης.Το ξυλο με το οποιο προσπαθεις να την βγαλεις εξω κατα την προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι λαθος χειρισμος οταν θα αποκτησεις την πληρη εμπιστοσυνη της θα μπορεις ενω καθεται στο χερακι σου να το βγαλεις εξω μαζι με εκεινη.Τωρα αν θελεις οπωσδηποτε να την βγαλεις εξω ασε την πορτα ανοιχτη βαλε και λιγο τροφη εξω απο το κλουβι και πιθανον να βρει το δρομο..Οτι σου λεω ειναι προσωπικη μου αποψη μπορει να ειναι ειτε λαθος ειτε σωστη περιμενε καλυτερα και τα παιδια που εχουν κοκατιλ.

----------


## Giorgos89

Το ξυλο το χρησιμοποιω μονο για την βγαλω εξω απο το κλουβι προκειμενου να μην παραβιαζω τον προσωπικο της χωρο.Παρατηρησα πως οταν βαζω το χερι μεσα στο κλουβι γινεται επιθετικη για αυτο και χρησιμοποιω το ξυλο.Περα απο αυτα, οπως εγραψα, προχτες εβαλα την ταιστρα εξω απο το κλουβι και οντως βγηκε αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως με αυτο το τροπο της περναω λαθος μηνυματα.Οταν την εχω στο χερι κραταω και ενα στικακι κεχρι το οποιο και τιμαει.Το δυσκολο ομως ειναι αφενος να βγει απο το κλουβι -το πορτακι το εχω ανοιχτο συνεχεια οπως φαινεται και στη φωτο- και αφετερου να ανεβει στο σταντ της στο οποιο εχω επισης ταιστρα με τροφη.

----------


## alexandrosmp

Δες αυτο το βιντεακι ισως σε βοηθησεις μιας και τιμαει το κεχρι απο το χερι σου! ::

----------


## xrisam

Δώσε στο πουλάκι τον χρόνο που χρειάζεται, είσαστε πολύ λίγο καιρό μαζί...ακόμα προσαρμόζεται. Το ότι δυσκολεύεται να βγει απο το κλουβί = ασφάλεια είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό. 

Το ότι τρώει απο το χέρι σου είναι πολύ καλό βήμα. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος απογοήτευσης.  :winky: 

Σε λίγο καιρό θα κάνει τις βολτούλες της μην ανησυχείς... ::

----------


## Rocknrolla

Καλησπέρα κι απο μενα. Αν παρατηρήσεις παντα θα στρεσαρετε το πουλάκι αν το χερι εισαι ειναι ψιλά αν το βάλεις χαμηλά στρεσάρει λιγότερο.

Τωρα επειδή ειναι αρχή εγω εχω μια τεχνική που κανω με τα δυο δάχτυλα το σήμα της νίκης κάθετα και ερχεται το ένα δάχτυλο μπροστά στα πόδια και το αλλο απο πίσω.

Με γλυκόλογα και προτροπή χωρίς αλλο δελεαρ παντα στους φτερωτούς φίλους έπιανε!

Αν κάτσει στο χερι σου μετά μπορεις σιγά σιγά πάνω στο χερι να το μάθεις το πουλάκι να βγαίνει έξω πάνω στο χερι σου. 

Εμένα σκέψου οτι περιμένει πλέον κι εχει καλομάθει το θηλυκό μου να το πάω με το ασανσέρ έξω και πάνω απο το κλουβί.

 :Happy:  ελπιζω να σου έδωσα ιδέες 


The reason birds can fly and we can't it's simply that they have perfect faith... For to have faith ... Is to have wings 

James Mathew Barry

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλησπέρα , να χαίρεσαι το cockatiel σου ! 
Εδώ είναι ακριβώς η απάντηση που χρειάζεσαι , 




> #7 Πως μπορώ να πείσω το cockatiel μου να ανέβει πάνω στο χέρι μου και αργότερα να δεχθεί χάδια ; 
> 
> Η εξημέρωση είναι μια προσπάθεια να κερδίσουμε την εμπιστοσύνη του παπαγάλου μας οπότε αυτό θέλει χρόνο , υπομονή , αγάπη και όλη την καλή μας διάθεση . Ένας τρόπος προσέγγισης είναι ο εξής ,
> 
> 1) Αφήνουμε το πουλί να ηρεμεί όσο εκείνο θέλει έως ότου μας δείξει ότι θέλει λίγο από την προσοχή μας 
> 2) Ξεκινάμε την γνωριμία με το κεχρί απλά κρεμώντας το στο κλουβί μέσα
> 3) Όταν έχει συνηθίσει να το τρώει , το προσεγγίζουμε εμείς με το να κρατάμε το κεχρί 
> 4) Όσο δείχνει άνεση και αποδοχή με την παρουσία του χεριού μας , τόσο μικρότερο κομμάτι κεχρί δίνουμε 
> 5) Προχωράμε στην μέθοδο με την παλάμη ή στην μέθοδο με την πατήθρα ή με το δάκτυλο , όποιο από αυτό το πουλάκι μας νιώθει πιο άνετα 
> ...




απόσπασμα από : Οι 10 πιο συχνές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τους παπαγάλους Cockatiel

----------

